

Golang website throws sec_error_bad_der on Firefox 38, but works fine on Chrome - lgp171188
https://golang.org

======
lgp171188
[https://wiki.mozilla.org/SecurityEngineering/x509Certs#Error...](https://wiki.mozilla.org/SecurityEngineering/x509Certs#Error_Codes_in_Firefox)
says that the certificate is not properly encoded

